# هدية مميزة لمهندسى كيمياء برنامج chemcad 5.1.1.3 نسخة كاملة



## ابا المؤمن (5 سبتمبر 2008)

*هدية مميزة لمهندسى كيمياء برنامج chemcad نسخة كاملة* 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اليكم اخوانى مهندسى كيمياء برنامج مميز مهم وهو برنامج chemcad
*chem_CAD_5_1_.1.3*

اهم حاجة اخوانى عند التسطيب انك لا تشغل البرنامج حتى تضع الثلاث ملفات الخاصة بالكراك والموجودة فى فى فولدر اسمه --license--
امتدادهم .dll 
اعمل عليهم select all ثم كليك يمين اختار extract to thespecified folder
ثم local disk c
ثم cc5
ثم اضغط ok وبذلك يكون البرنامج تم عمل الكراك له ويعمل بصورة طبيعية اهم شىء انك لا تشغل البرنامج حتى تعمل تلك الخطوات و دمتم موفقين
رابط البرنامج

http://rapidshare.com/files/90151717..._.1.3.zip.html​
​


----------



## raeda (8 سبتمبر 2008)

كيف اتعلم على استخدام هذا البرنامج وما هي اسسه 
كيف يعمل هذا البرنامج


----------



## غدير السواد (9 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا ع هذه الهدية بس اذا امكن ترسله على البريد الالكتروني التالي لاني حاولت انزله من الانترنيت اكثر من مرة و كل مرة يقول الفايل محطم او شي من هذا القبيل و اكون شاكرة الك .
شكرا


----------



## مهندس النهضة (29 يناير 2009)

thank u for this program


----------



## محمد عبد الواسطي (14 مارس 2009)

تحية اليك زميلي العزيز على هذا البرنامج
اذا ممكن طريقة عمل البرنامج
وكيفية استخدامه في عمليات تصاميم الهندسة الكيمياوية


----------



## hero_82 (15 مارس 2009)

زملائى الأعزاء: يوجد مجلد (فولدر) بعد فك الضغط اسمه "document" به ملفات قد تعينكم على معرفة كيف يستخدم البرنامج.


----------



## مهندس المحبة (15 مارس 2009)




----------



## فيصل التميمي (16 مارس 2009)

خير الشكر في الاسلام جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## osmmsr (17 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً لكن أرجو تحميله على غير هذا الرابط لصعوبة التنزيل من هذا الرابط او ارفاقه هنا ولكم الشكر


----------



## مرتضى الموسوي (17 أبريل 2009)

مشكووووووور يا ورد


----------



## rabi3 (17 أبريل 2009)

اريد معرفة ماهية الاحتباس الحراري وظواهره.


----------



## alchemist (11 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لك لكن أرجو تحميله على غير هذا الرابط لصعوبة التنزيل من هذا الرابط ولكم الشكر


----------



## م باسل وردان (12 أغسطس 2011)

الله يسلم هالايدين
شكررا


----------



## محمد الواسطي (10 يوليو 2019)

السلام عليكم
اجد صعوبة في التنزيل 
ارجو تغيير الرابط


----------

